# Alcance de transmisores según potencia



## thevenin (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola,

Estoy buscando tutorial, libro, tablas o formulas en distintos tipos de transimisón (AM, FM, etc) que me indiquen como calcular la distancia  según la potencia.

En realidad necesito al revés, es decir, dada una distancia requerida, calcular la potencia que necesito y a partir de ahí diseñar el circuito.

Por supuesto asumo que la distancia varía con la meteorología, obstáculos, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## shocky (Ago 23, 2006)

Mira es muy dificil predecir con exactitud la distancia que puede alcansar un transmisor, ya que depende, de la altura de la antena, tipo de antena, condiciones atmosfericas, condiciones del relieve, etc.
Suerte.


----------



## Mushito (Ago 25, 2006)

Es muy dificil, por que depende de muchas variables.
Para tener idea algunos dicen que es 1Km/Watt


----------



## okcomputer (Sep 9, 2006)

Que antena quieres usar , ¿ es directiva o no ?, con que potencia necesitas alcanzar el blanco..........existe algo que se conoce como patron de radiacion , que no es mas que un mapa 3d o 2d de la radiacion de la señal de una antena, este patron mide los niveles de potencia a medida que la señal se aleja de la antena y tambien te muestra hacia que punto(s)  la antena radia señal  mas eficientemente


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola  a todos de acuerdo con los comentarios etc etc ....pero no comentais nada sobre la frecuencia de trabajo, para mi lo mas importante, con los mismos watios en OC se puede comunicar con todo el mundo (los receptores son muy buenos ahora )y en FM es la altura de la antena el alcance,mas que la potencia , tambien la propagacion( en verano mucho mejor)    http://arieldx.tripod.com/manualdx/bandas/sw.htm
esta pagina creo que sirve de horientacion, suerte saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 18, 2006)

Pues es asi el tema de la frecuencia es el factor mas importante.
A mediada que aumentamos de frecuencia aumenta la necesidad de que el receptor se encuentre en el campo de vision directa del transmisor.
Si tu transmisor es de VHF es decir del rango de los 50mhz a los 300Mhz. no es tan necesario que se vean.
Pero por ejempro los transmisores de banda ancha inalambrica que rondan en los Ghz, si o si deben verse sino no funcionan.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Holas.estoy de acuerdo con shoky. si habalmos de alcanze por lo general nos referimos al alcance directo del transmisor( ondas directas o comos e llamen...no me manejo mucho con la terminologia) en fin.siendo asi la frecuencia no juega un palel determinate en el alcance ( manteniendola en ciertos rangos...VHF,UHF o algo mas baja)

es cierto pepepuerto que con OC te puedes comunicar con todo el mundo pero la señal que viaja tan lejos es la reflexion y no la señal directa.....

asi y todo para estos casos el alcance lo determina 
1º la potencia de salida del transmisor
2º el tipo de antena.
3º perdidas en la antena
4º altura de la antena
5º geografia del lugar.

BYE!


----------



## Mushito (Sep 19, 2006)

La frecuencia determina el tipo de antena, perdidas en la antena, altura de la antena.
Compara un celular de la misma potencia, en un sotano, el celular GSM de 1.9 GHz no llega como un celular TDMA de 860MHz por que en frecuencias mas altas, se pierde mucho por los obstaculos.


----------



## Manuel quiceno (Sep 26, 2006)

pues basicamente para poder calcular lo que vos nesesitas es 
1. potencias de transmisión
2. ganacia de antena de transmcion
3. perdida hasta la antena
4. PERDIDA POR ESPACIO LIBRE
5. ganacia de antena recepcion
6. sensibilidad del receptor
y un 7. es el ruido externo

el punto 4 es basicamente la perdida en dBm por cada Km recorrido de una onda en cierta frecuencia

Lbas(dB) = 92,44 + 20 log10 f(GHz) + 20 log10 d(km) esta formula de ta la perdida en de espcio libre por cada kilometro dependiendo de la frecuencia.

la suma entre la parte de trasmincion menos espcio libre y recepcion tiene que darte mayor que 0 para que este enlace funcione.

NOTA: esto es para un enlace con linea de vista sin obstaculos.


----------



## thevenin (Sep 27, 2006)

Manuel quiceno dijo:
			
		

> pues basicamente para poder calcular lo que vos nesesitas es
> 1. potencias de transmisión
> 2. ganacia de antena de transmcion
> 3. perdida hasta la antena
> ...




¡¡Eeesa es la formula que estaba buscando!!

Acabo de buscarla por el 92.44 en los groups de google, dentro de es.ciencia.electronica que es donde la había visto.

De todas maneras Manuel, me gustaría saber el libro o página web de donde la has sacado, si eres tan amable.

Por cierto, por supuesto también gracias a los demás, que también fueron de ayuda.


----------



## Manuel quiceno (Oct 4, 2006)

mira la ecuacion tiene por nombre
Fórmula Friis

en google encontraras mucho sobre este tema.

y me alegra haberte ayudado


----------



## agcopa (Nov 18, 2011)

Revisando la consulta realizada en este tema y viendo un trabajo en la web, encontre una formula para determinar la distancia de una transmision en FM y un radio receptor. La formula indica D = Raiz cuadrada (Pt) / Raiz cuadrada (Pr), donde: D= radio de la distancia a la cual se puede transmitir, Pt= Potencia de Transmision y Pr= Potencia del receptor FM. Conce alguno si esta formula se puede aplicar en este tipo de calculos?. Pregunto ya que he visto formulas mucho mas complejas o completas para este tipo de calculos. Adicionalmente, un radio pequeno (radio de dos baterias de 1.5vdc) o radio de bolsillo, cual es su potencia de recepcion? Gracias


----------



## retrofit (Nov 18, 2011)

agcopa dijo:


> Revisando la consulta realizada en este tema y viendo un trabajo en la web, encontre una formula para determinar la distancia de una transmision en FM y un radio receptor. La formula indica D = Raiz cuadrada (Pt) / Raiz cuadrada (Pr), donde: D= radio de la distancia a la cual se puede transmitir, Pt= Potencia de Transmision y Pr= Potencia del receptor FM. Conce alguno si esta formula se puede aplicar en este tipo de calculos?. Pregunto ya que he visto formulas mucho mas complejas o completas para este tipo de calculos. Adicionalmente, un radio pequeno (radio de dos baterias de 1.5vdc) o radio de bolsillo, cual es su potencia de recepcion? Gracias





Más que potencia el concepto es sensibilidad, pero este concepto necesita una aclaración.
Cuando hablamos de la sensibilidad de un receptor siempre hay que tener presente a que tipo de receptor nos referimos y la utilidad final del mismo.
Los receptores para la FM comercial tienen todos los factores en contra para optimizar una correcta recepción.
Primero, necesitan un gran ancho de banda por lo que tendrán una gran cantidad de ruido y necesitarán una señal muy alta en la entrada de antena para mantener una relación buena Señal/Ruido. Esto obliga a que los transmisores en la Banda Comercial de FM trabajen con grandes potencias.
Una relación Señal/Ruido que garantice una recepción que podamos denominar HIFI es de al menos 20dB.
Otro factor en contra es que estos receptores no tienen una antena que pueda garantizar una buena recepción, los llevamos pegados al cuerpo, no siempre podemos desplegar la antena correctamente etc.
Los receptores de esta banda de FM suelen tener una sensibilidad de ~95uV para una relación S/R de 20dB, todo lo que sea superar el nivel de entrada por la antena, mejorará esa relación S/R
Los receptores de FM diseñados para Cadenas Musicales llevan un conector de antena que permite poner una antena exterior, con esto podemos recibir la FM con una gran calidad, pero…
Otro factor en contra es que al haber gran cantidad de emisoras funcionando en la banda de FM y al ser estas de gran potencia, el paso de entrada de los receptores “normales” tiende a saturarse  y a intermodular por lo que la calidad de las señales recibidas disminuye, la única manera de evitar esto es atenuar la entrada de antena.
El tema de la  “Intermodulación” merece un Post aparte.

Saludos.


----------



## agcopa (Nov 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias EB4GBF por su respuesta. Considero que conoce muy bien el tema presentado. Quisera conocer algun tipo de bibliografia / consulta web / documento, que me ilustrara mas este tema de las comunicaciones RF y el tema por usted desarrollado en la respuesta. No se si esta en su posibilidad indicarme en donde puedo encontrar esta informacion. Agradecido por su atencion !!!


----------



## retrofit (Nov 20, 2011)

agcopa dijo:


> Muchas gracias EB4GBF por su respuesta. Considero que conoce muy bien el tema presentado. Quisera conocer algun tipo de bibliografia / consulta web / documento, que me ilustrara mas este tema de las comunicaciones RF y el tema por usted desarrollado en la respuesta. No se si esta en su posibilidad indicarme en donde puedo encontrar esta informacion. Agradecido por su atencion !!!




Gracias agcopa, me alegra el haberte podido ayudar.
El tema de los Receptores de Radio Frecuencia es de lo más apasionante dentro del mundo de la RF.
Igualmente y si quieres meterte de lleno en ello es, seguramente, lo más complejo dentro de este campo.
Recomendarte un documento para leerlo es algo complicado ya que depende mucho de tu nivel de conocimientos en electrónica Analógica y Digital.

Por internet, con el Google, encontrarás mucha y valiosa información

Mira aquí, hay un PDF de un Proyecto Fin de Carrera que analiza los parámetros que tiene que cumplir el diseño de un Receptor de Banda Ancha.
Si lo lees con atención, sacarás una imformación muy valiosa.

http://oa.upm.es/1285/

Saludos.


----------



## agcopa (Nov 22, 2011)

Gracias nuevamente por su valiosa informacion


----------

